# Better Mountain Bike Storage



## Santa_Cruz_Mountain_Rider (Aug 15, 2021)

I've been trying to find a bike bag solution that isn't a bulky hard case or custom frame bag that I end up filling with stuff I don't need. (I like to ride with a spare tube, a couple of air canisters, zip-ties, a multi-tool, rag, etc.)

I finally sat down with my son who is a product guy and asked him to make me one that would fit my bike (which is a full suspension). It's been a lifesaver on the trails. All my buddies who I ride with and a few strangers wanted one too.

I've attached a picture of a first-run bag on my bike. Let me know if you have suggestions on how to fit your bike better!

Here's the site:
www.bearmountainbags.com


----------

